# Connection speed 10mbps instead of 100mbps.



## scaeb (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it has to do something with either windows 7 or my nic realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P). Not quite sure when it went 10mbps on me, it could be either when I moved to a new apartment or installed windows 7. Not quite sure.

But anyway, what i've tried: 
Different cat5 cables, updating my drivers, (which for some reason do not work, even when I download them directly from realteks' site) and setting the speed from the nic settings to 100mbps full duplex. When I do this it connects and even though it's set to 100mbps full duplex it shows 10mbps in my local connections. I have 2 other computers connected to the same router, which work at 100mbps. I've tried switching ports with them. 

I am truly baffeled by this. You guys are my last hope.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I think you've narrowed it down. It sure sounds like either drivers or the NIC. Have you considered a $10 NIC to see if that's the issue?


----------



## scaeb (Aug 22, 2010)

Gah, was hoping for a magic solution but I suppose there isn't any.

Not sure what nic to buy though. Never installed one. I suppose a pci-e will work?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's a PCI or PCI-e, depending on exactly what motherboard you have.


----------

